# Where do i look for vintage code books?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rickybrewster said:


> Where do I look to buy vintage code books? eBay has nothing and Im not sure where to look



Here's one.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1901-NATION...uirement-/111290510532?_trksid=p2054897.l4276


----------



## Rickybrewster (Feb 27, 2014)

HARRY304E said:


> Here's one.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1901-NATIONAL-ELECTRICAL-CODE-Board-Fire-Underwriters-NEC-Book-Rules-Requirement-/111290510532?_trksid=p2054897.l4276


Thank you I will check it out


----------

